# DVD+RW issues



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2010)

8.0 RELEASE
On my server I've burned my distfiles onto DVD+RW
After that I wanted to mount it:

```
# mount /cdrom
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Input/output error
```
Same goes if I try to mount _cam_'s version /dev/cd0

```
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/cd0: Input/output error
```
Now still on that server, I issue:

```
# dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/cd0
INQUIRY:                [LITE-ON ][DVDRW SOHW-1653S][CS0T]
GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:
 Mounted Media:         1Ah, DVD+RW
 Media ID:              RICOHJPN/W11
 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s
 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s
GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:
 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 0]
 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/0 R@3.2x1385=4432KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s
READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:
 Media Book Type:       00h, DVD-ROM book [revision 0]
 Legacy lead-out at:    2295104*2KB=4700372992
READ DISC INFORMATION:
 Disc status:           blank
 Number of Sessions:    1
 State of Last Session: empty
 "Next" Track:          1
 Number of Tracks:      1
READ FORMAT CAPACITIES:
 unformatted:           2295104*2048=4700372992
 26h(0):                2295104*2048=4700372992
READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:
 Track State:           blank
 Track Start Address:   0*2KB
 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB
 Track Size:            2295104*2KB
READ CAPACITY:          0*2048=0
```

Now I take this DVD+RW to my laptop which dual boots WinXP and FreeBSD.
Laptop booted in WinXP CAN read and copy to HDD all distfiles 
Laptop booted in FreeBSD CAN read and copy to HDD all distfiles 

Server which BURNED that DVD+RW CAN NOT mount nor read distfiles?!
I tried to mount few other DVD to server and all went ok

So..., this is strange at least to say.
Server succesfully burns to DVD+RW, but CAN'T read from it nor mount it?!?

And finally here is some dmesg, when I leave DVD+RW, at boot time

```
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1653S CS0T> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 10, 2010)

You're trying to mount DVDs with a format that CDs use (cd9660). Try doing `# mount /dev/acd0 /mnt`.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 10, 2010)

@Seeker

What chipset/motherboard do you have there?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> You're trying to mount DVDs with a format that CDs use (cd9660). Try doing `# mount /dev/acd0 /mnt`.



DVDs use the same ISO 9660 filesystem.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @Seeker
> 
> What chipset/motherboard do you have there?


It is ASRock K7 upgrade 880.

Anyway..., last night I've burned another DVD+RW, again on server.
When finished, I've mounted it and this time it did properly showed files burned on it.

Then I took it to laptop and it also showed on FreeBSD and WinXP.

This morning, I returned it to server and once again:

```
# mount /cdrom
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Input/output error
```

Then I went to make some tea, just for fun punched up arrow to get last command, which was mount. Pressed enter and server mounted it?!?

I am totally confused here. :q

Here, I JUST burned distfiles on server, then attempted to mount:
http://www.starforce.biz/dvd_burning.txt
Mount immediately fails.
Few seconds later, I tried mount again and it did worked. 
Well, I guess that is better then yesterday, when It refused to mount DVD+RW at all.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 10, 2010)

@Seeker

It looks to me as a faulty chipset driver, submit a bug with most possible information:
http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2010)

Done.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=143733


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, this is strange, but I have now burned Freebsd 8.0 dvd1 iso, on server which went ok(tested DVD+RW media on laptop).
On server, once again it refused to mount.

But simply because this was also a boot dvd(booting tested and passed well on laptop, too), with livefs I tried to boot from it, on server.
It *FAILED*!
So, even without OS present, burned DVD+RW media, which was *burned successfully*, in that *same* burner, can't read it and simply because it was a boot step, no OS was present, so I think this excludes FreeBSD as a faulty one.

True?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2010)

I've pulled out DVD RW hardware from midi case and disassembled it.
Then I cleaned it with home aspirator and took alcohol and tip sticks to clean lens and it's rails.

Now it works!
It mounts DVD+RW media, that it burned.

I can't believe that this is solution.

I mean come one, burning requires *more precise* laser hit, then just reading. But after burning, DVD+RW media was readable in all PC's and laptops, no matter of OS, except in one that actually burned it.
Hell, because of that fact I am still puzzled why cleaning worked.
To my logic, device would not be able to burn, while able to read data.
Not vice versa.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you clean Occam's Razor as well?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Did you clean Occam's Razor as well?


ROFLMAO!

Tsk, tsk...
How do I now NULL http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=143733?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2010)

Drop remko@ a line and ask him to close the PR, or post a follow-up to the PR.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2010)

I clicked on a Submit Followup and sent an email.
Strangely, it didn't appeared yet.

Reason:

```
Feb 26 00:11:11 blackhole postfix/smtp[6935]: B4A371141B: to=<bug-followup@FreeBSD.org>, relay=mx1.FreeBSD.org[69.147.83.52]:25, delay=12904, delays=12902/0.03/0.83/0.21, dsn=4.7.1, status=deferred (host mx1.FreeBSD.org[69.147.83.52] said: 450 4.7.1 Client host rejected: cannot find your hostname, [82.193.208.173] (in reply to RCPT TO command))
```


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2010)

I've setup reverse ip zone, with PTR records, but still nothing!
I simply can't submit follow up, nor can I contact devs.
This sucks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

Your reverse IP zone will never be consulted, because your ISP (the 'owner' of your IP space) hasn't delegated it to you. So your ISP answers that query authoritatively with an 'NXDOMAIN' (in other words: your IP address has no public PTR record), and that obviously annoys this particular mail server.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2010)

So then..., what are my options here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

1. Get your ISP to give you a valid PTR record
2. Contact remko@ through the forum's PM system.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2010)

1. Not done. Too much hassle 
2. Done!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2010)

This leads to nowhere.
Mailing doesn't work, and PM on forum yielded no results.

Can you solve for me, that my domain starforce.biz, gets whitelisted.


----------



## gcooper@ (Apr 19, 2010)

Followup posted on your behalf.


----------

